# Umlaute: FileWriter vs. FileOutputStream



## eric (1. Aug 2007)

Hallo Forum, 

ich habe eigentl. kein Problem sondern nur eine Verständnifrage.

Ich erzeug per JAXB XML-Dateien. Wenn ich den FileOutputStream zum Schreiben verwende ist alles OK. Wenn ich den FileWriter verwende, gibt´s mit den Umlauten Stress. Das geht soweit, dass  einige Programme wie der IE, sich weigern die Dateien zu öffnen. 

Ich habe es erst mal so hingenommen, aber kann jemand erklären, woran das liegt? Das Encoding wird normaler Weise vom Marshaller festgelegt (Default ist UTF-8, so wie es sein soll). In der API-Doc habe ich gelesen, dass der FileWriter das Default-Encoding benutzt, was auch himmer das ist. 

Grüsse


----------



## eric (9. Aug 2007)

Gar keine Meinungen zum Thema ?!


----------



## SlaterB (9. Aug 2007)

das Default-Encoding ist eben nicht UTF-8..
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=53192


----------



## eric (10. Aug 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

